# What is LP Power?



## buffs94 (Jan 23, 2005)

I know it might be a silly question but what does LP Power mean?


----------



## Krazeehorse (Jan 23, 2005)

What is LP Power?

Probably referring to an LP powered generator.  They are sometimes found in diesel powered motorhomes because they are typically less expensive than a diesel generator would be.


----------



## srobbins (Jan 23, 2005)

What is LP Power?

LP means liquid propane.  On RVs, typically the stove, water heater, and  furnace run on propane.  The refrigerator usually runs on propane while driving, and AC elecctrical while the RV is connected to shore power (some of the more advanced models also have the option of running on DC/battery power).  Then, like Krazeehorse said, LP powered electrical generators on diesel-powered units--as compared to the gasoline-powered electrical generators usually available on gasoline-powered motorhomes.


----------



## buffs94 (Jan 23, 2005)

What is LP Power?

Thank you for that info.


----------

